# Drinking Rules



## Morrus

Here is a draft version of the drinking rules to be found in Tournaments, Fairs & Taverns.  These are Open Gaming Content.

[Gah - every time I edit this, I lose my download count! Ah well, it's about 200 at present plus whatever it shows below]


----------



## el-remmen

Morrus, did you come up with those?

Just last night I was thinking of making some up - but I doubt it would have been as elegant as yours.  

The only change I would make is that it should be slighty more difficult for someone with an average Constitution to get even tipsy. . . I would either lower the alcohol units for drinks. . . or include some circumstancial bonus for drinking on a full stomach.

But, great stuff that I will definitly use.


----------



## Ancalagon

I would increase the amount of alcohol in barrels... a large barel has a LOT more than 40 small glasses in volume.

Apart from that, pretty nice, elegant.

Ancalagon


----------



## Morrus

Thanks, guys.

I've already doubled both barrel volumes; the idea of a bonus for a full stomach is a good one, too. I tweaked the strength of the weaker drinks also.  The new version can be seen above.


----------



## werekraken

*beer and wine types*

Being a fan of medieval brewing, I noticed that the alchohol types listed are very modern (with the exceptions of the fantastic types, of course). 

In the middle ages, beer was quite different from the beverage of today. 

Small beer and ale, which is probably about equivelent to weak beer on the table, was actually very flavorful, filled with actual bits of grain, protien, and carbohydrates. It was drunken in great quantities (probably around 8 pints a day by every man woman and child), and was a stable of the diet.

Double beers and ales were cooked twice, and were twice as strong. This would be regular beer on the chart. There was also a thing called double double bye, a kind of barly wine, which was twice as strong as double beer.  

Other medieval beverages are watered wine, mead (probably equal to unwatered wine), spiced wine made with wine, honey, and spices (red was called hippocras and white was called clary), also probably equivelent to regular wine, as well as liquers and cordials, which were distilled wine beverages probably equivelent to elven wine on the chart.


----------



## Morrus

Thanks, werekraken.

I'm trying to keep the things non-campaign specific, and to just worry about "levels" of strength, rather than provide a definitive list of drinks.  That way, if someone wants "spiced wine" all they have to do is pick a strength and there it is.  People can then design any number of different drinks, flavours, etc. for their game.


----------



## Doc_Souark

You forgot about Hard Cider too the west county version(English) would be AS 9 at least.


----------



## oskar_scout

I had been taught that a shot of spirits or a glass (small I think) of wine is processed per hour. That would be about 8 AU an hour, rather than the 1 you have in your system. With your system, it would take quite a while to get over the effects of a single shot of spirits, which is really not the case.

I would also consider the term "Jack" or "Mug" for the pint glass, which is a bit better than "large glass"


----------



## oskar_scout

*Typo in the file*

I assume that Whiskey is "Traditional spirit drunk *by* 'real men'."


----------



## Zero

Greetings all, new poster.

The only thing that I see that, in my mind, should be made is the Fortitude save for hangover checks.  A save should only be used if you think that all characters naturally get better at holding their liquor as they advance in level.  It seems more a biological function to me than one of learned experience.  Saves should be used if you think a character gets better at it over time.

I have noticed, however, that heavy drinkers get adjusted to the quantity of drink as time goes on (build an immunity) and it takes more to get them drunk.


----------



## Doc_Souark

Include the WP/VP system in this too so it can be used for Spycraft, SW, and others that use it  instead of the HP system


----------



## Dire_Groundhog

I really like the drinking rules. 

Only one thing jumped out at me as being in need of comment,  the rule for passing out if you drink more than your CON in one go.   Passing out from slamming a flask of dwarven spirits is funny, but I think it goes a bit too far.  Instead of passing out, I suggest that failing their save means the drinker can not keep it down.  They imediately throw it back up.  This might cause them to lose their bonus for a full stomach if they continue to drink!  I would only allow them to 'dump' half of the Alcohol Units they consumed.  

So after downing the flask of spirits for 20 AU, poor Mortimer fails his save, immediately, and violently throwing up the contents of his stomach.  He still keeps 10 AU for the purposes of counting where he is at for the night, but he loses his Full Stomach bonus for any future checks.  And he probably loses the drinking game.

I hope you were looking for feedback!  If not, I will just house rule the vomitting.


----------



## Al

The Concentration checks to spellcasting seem too low.

For example, under 'Plastered' the effective DC is 26 (not even + level as written: an error or by design?).  This means that a mid-to-high level caster has a good chance of getting off his spell.

However, on the descriptor it states 'Communication is impossible, as is standing up'.  How can it be that communication is impossible, but spellcasting merely difficult (or, indeed, for a top-level caster with high Con straightforward).

Perhaps each level should instead be given an arcane failure %.
I think perhaps 10% per point of skill check penalty may be appropriate, with a -10% failure (ie less likely to fail) for every component absent (so a Silent Still Eschewed spell cast whilst Drunk has only a 10% failure)


----------



## Morrus

Thanks for the comments, guys.  I'm taking note of them all!


----------



## dcollins

Hey, Morrus: Looking at the Open Game License at the end of this document, specifically the section 15: Copyright Notice, I think you need to add one more thing.

My understanding is that in addition to a line for the "Copyright Notice v 1.0" itself, you also need a line for use of the actual SRD.

An example at the bottom of this page at the OGF: http://www.opengamingfoundation.org/srd/srdlegal.html


----------



## Doc_Souark

A Bump for a free drink


----------



## RangerWickett

*Hands Doc Souark a large flagon of Dwarf spirits (112 AU, enough to make pretty much anyone except a Dwarf plastered).*

Drink it slowly, okay?

Hey Russ, I just realized that we should probably edit that "Pitcher of Dwarf Spirits" challenge.  It's 448 AU.  If you _did_ have a 20th level Dwarf barbarian with Endurance and Hard-Drinking feats, his alcohol threshold would only be 62.  If he goes into rage, and if he had a +6 Constitution magic item, that would go up to 86.  He could drink the whole pitcher, and would end up plastered, then pass out when his rage wore off.  We might want to tone it down to just a flagon, rather than a pitcher.

Hell, a Great Red Wyrm has an alcohol threshold of 496.  And he's 80 feet long!   

The Tarrasque could take it, though.  He's immune to poisons.  So don't try to get a Tarrasque drunk, kids.


----------



## omedon

Ranger Wickett

I posted a reply to your EZBoard post regarding games within games during todays downtime. My experience is of a drinking game we had in a northern adventure. I also made a few suggestions for games.


----------



## RangerWickett

Cool.  Thanks.  Now . . . what's the link to that place?


----------



## omedon

I noticed that it is "fenworld" this time around, whatever happened to "benworld". Anyways try this.

I have a couple of more game ideas as well. One suggestion is to have games where the competiors are drunk. Like beer league baseball and soccer. There are two types:

An example of the first type would be fuzzy duck. A drinking game I have played a few times.

Basically you sit in a circle and each person must say "fuzzy duck" in a clockwise direction. This goes on until somebody says "was he?" at which point the direction changes to counter clockwise. While counter clockwise the phrase that must be said is "ducky fuzz". You can change the direction with the "was he?" pharase as much as you want to confuse people. If anybody calls out the wrong phrase, calls out a phrase when it is not their turn, or slurs it badly they must take a drink. Common mistakes include "duck fuzzy" and "duzzy *uck". This simple game can be quite difficult for people who are under the influence, and with each mistake it becomes harder.

In this type of game the drink is a sort of punishment that should be avoided in order to succeed. It doesn't have to neccessarily be a drinking game like the example above, it could be a sport.

The second type is one that the drinking is required it is not a punishment or penalty within the game but rather a required part of the game that helps create the challenge. For example things such as riding a bicycle or juggling become much more challengeing when you are under the influence. They also can make an event much more interesting.

I thought up a game along these lines that might be used in Tournaments, Fairs, and Taverns is one where you must run across a log that is 3 feet or so off the ground, making a balance check to do so. But each time you do so successfully you must take a drink, making it progressively harder.

*Also how about Pie-Eating contests?*
This is far from well thought out, but how about the maximum amount of pies you can eat be a fuction of your Constitution, and the speed at which you can eath them a function of your Dexterity?

Lets say the base time it takes to eat a pie is 10 rounds, you roll your con bonus/penalty and subtract that number of rounds. That is how long it would take you to eat one pie.

Of course it wouldn't have to be pies it could be any sort of food.

Anyways, I have to get to bed now.

BTW

Thank you Morrus for the intoxication rules, they look really great, if ever there was something that DnD needed to have clearly defined this was it.


----------

